# Buce Emersed and Submersed Tanks!



## ryantube (Aug 9, 2011)

Emersed tank:
-10 gallon
- Temp 76-78
- Lighting LED 450 Lumen
- Fluval Shrimp Stratum in Coconut pots
- Humidified with mineralized water spray x2 daily
-17 species of Buce + Crypt Striolata + Crypt Spec. Indonesia










Submersed tank:
- 5 gallon
- Connected to a 10 gallon Shrimp tank through a bridge
- Same water paramenter
- DIY yeast CO2
- Lighting: shared a 36 inch 78 Watts natural light 6500k with the shrimp tank










And I have some for sale on the For Sale forum too:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-f-s-bucephalandra-collection-rare-crypt.html

Ryan


----------



## Capt. Colton (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice plants Ryan!
Do you fertilize the submersed tank?
I am about to set up a 20g long _Bucephalandra sp._ tank and I was going to use mineralized soil substrate capped with sand.


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

Capt. Colton said:


> Nice plants Ryan!
> Do you fertilize the submersed tank?
> I am about to set up a 20g long _Bucephalandra sp._ tank and I was going to use mineralized soil substrate capped with sand.


I'm assuming you're planning on planting the Buces into the substrate right? I've often debated doing this myself, but everything I've read and been told has said that they grow best attached to lava rock. Actually, now that I think of it, one person did tell me that if growing submersed, bury the roots but not the rhizome, so I guess it's worth a shot. I don't see why it wouldn't work to be honest. I mean the only thing I can imagine is if overtime you wanted to remove a plant and the roots were all matted together, though that really isn't a big deal and they're such slow growers. What I'm planning on doing with my Buces eventually is to find small pieces of lava rock and wrapping the roots around the rock, and then burying it in the substrate with the top poking out, kinda like an iceberg lol.

I would love to know how your MTS Buce tank goes though, I really encourage you to do it and keep a journal so I can live vicarously through your tank lol! Any idea what else you would put in the tank? And any idea about the hardscape?


----------

